# Tecumseh VLV 65 help (setting gears for timing)



## tgice (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi, I've got a Craftsman mower, model # 917.377290, with Tecumseh engine model # 143.976500, which apparently is a VLV 65.

The mower is from the early 90s, but it wasn't used every year since then and was actually in really good shape. Started right up, etc. But, it had a slow oil leak that then turned into a ridiculously large oil leak which appeared to be coming out the joint between the mounting flange and the rest of the engine.

A buddy of mine suspected it was the gasket there, so we ordered that part and the lower oil seal (for good measure, even though I don't think that was leaking). We took it all apart and discovered that that main gasket was really torn up and likely the culprit. So we replaced that and put it back together only to find it wouldn't start.

I don't have much experience with this stuff, but at that point he realized we hadn't checked to make sure the timing marks were lined up on the gears. Later, on my own, I drained the oil and took it apart again and lined up a dash on one gear with a dot and hole on the other one, which were the only marks that were visible to me from the bottom of the main part of the engine. When I reassembled, with some difficulty I got the mower to start, but it was really loud and didn't sound right. There was a periodic knock sound that made me not want to run it for long, so I shut it down.

I think I eventually got it started one more time, but it only ran for a few seconds and then died on its own.

Unfortunately, I made the mistake of trying to get into this job without a manual (and I've searched the web for one and have come up empty handed). Apparently the manual is Tecumseh # 695578, but I've only found paper copies on the web that are going to set me back at least $10 - 12 (mailed, and I'd have to wait for it), which I'd rather not do if I've already toasted this engine.

My main question is: if I take this thing apart again, I want to make sure my timing is correct. Is it possible that I had the crank shaft or camshaft 180 degrees out of phase but still had the timing marks lined up properly? If so, what procedure should I go through to make sure that's correct? I'm sure the manual would be helpful here, but I've got nothing to work with.

Also, what is the proper torque for the 7 mounting flange bolts? A local repair shop told me 60 in lbs, but in one general reference manual I found that may pertain to VLVs, it said 100 - 120 in lbs or something, I think, and 60 definitely seems light when putting it together.

Thanks for any help you can offer, in general, or specifically if you actually have access to one of those manuals.


----------

